# مؤسسة صرخة عطر أروع او أجمل العطور العالمية - ساعات ماركة - مفارش ثلاثية الأبعاد و عر



## الغروووب (4 أكتوبر 2013)

*مؤسسة صرخة عطر 

أروع و أجمل العطور العالمية - ماركات و جوالات فخمة - مفارش ثلاثية الأبعاد و عرائسي

صرخة عطر تضمن لك العطور سيدتي هديه لكل عميله 
فإن لم تعجبك عطورنا ماعليك الا احضارها لفروع المؤسسة واستلمي المبلغ نقدآ لثقتنا بمنتجاتنا


خدمه التوصيل المجاني إلى جميع مناطق المملكه والخليج عبر شركه زاجل وفيدكس 


عطورات مؤسسة صرخة عطر مع شراء 4 عطور تحصل على عطر من اختيارك

عطر دسكفري راقي جدآ 100 ريالفقط

عطر افنجر من افخم انواع العطور 110 ريال فقط

عطر كرستال اخر صرخه في عالم العطور 110  فقط

عطر سي اتش الفاخر 110  فقط

عطر ريفيو من ارقي انواع العطور 110 ريال فقط

عطر بنك تتش افخر انواع العطور  140 ريال فقط

عطر جلكسي افخم وارقي العطور  90 ريال فقط

عطر جلكسي نكتار الفرنسي الفاخر  140 ريال فقط

عطر وانتد الفاخر فرنسي من افخم انواع العطور 140 ريال فقط

عطورات فاخره ماركه كلايف كرستين اغلى العطور في العالم تباع في محلات هارودز في بريطانيا الزجاجه 30 مل 2500 دولار نحن نستوردها خام وتعبأ في مصنعنا 4 زجاجات فاخره 50 مل + لوشن هديه برائحه العطر الان فقط  600 ريال


مفارش ثلاثيه الأبعاد 11 قطعة فاخره  800 ريال فقط

مفارش سرير عرائس 11 قطعه فخمه لا تحبب و لا تتغير  1400 ريال فقط

بيت مفرش سرير 4 قطع ثلاثية الابعاد يدخل به مفرشك القديم وتسكيره بالسحاب القيمه  350 ريال فقط


الساعات الفخمه والماركات تقليد درجه اولى هاي كولتي سعر موحد  320 ريال فقط


1 - جوال سمسنج جلكسي اس 4  ألسعر مع التوصيل 2300 ريال  فقط الون ابيض 

2 - جوال سمسنج جلكسي اس 3  السعر 1650 ريال فقط مع التوصيل الون ابيض 

3 - ايفون امريكي 5  الون يوجد ابيض ويوجد اسود السعر  2650 ريال فقط مع التوصيل 

4 - بلاك بيري كيو 5 ابيض ألسعر  1500 ريال  فقط مع التوصيل 

5 - بلاك بيري كيو 10 أبيض 2400 ريال فقط مع التوصيل 

6 - جوال هواوي ابيض واي 210 السعر 450 ريال فقط مع التوصيل 

7 - جوال هواوي واي 300 شريحتين + واي فاي السعر  670 ريال فقط شامل التوصيل 

8 - جوال جلكسي سامسنج تاب شريحه + واي فاي 850 ريال فقط شامل التوصيل

خدمه التوصيل المجاني إلى جميع مناطق المملكه والخليج عبر شركه زاجل وفيدكس 

للاستفسار جوال أو واتس اب 
 0557004454

للمزيد من الصور التواصل عبر واتس اب

يرجى التواصل المباشر على الرقم لعدم تواجدي في الموقع

​*




























































































​


----------



## الغروووب (26 أكتوبر 2013)

*رد: مؤسسة صرخة عطر أروع او أجمل العطور العالمية - ساعات ماركة - مفارش ثلاثية الأبعاد *

مؤسسة صرخة عطر 

أروع و أجمل العطور العالمية - ماركات و جوالات فخمة - مفارش ثلاثية الأبعاد و عرائسي

صرخة عطر تضمن لك العطور سيدتي هديه لكل عميله 
فإن لم تعجبك عطورنا ماعليك الا احضارها لفروع المؤسسة واستلمي المبلغ نقدآ لثقتنا بمنتجاتنا


خدمه التوصيل المجاني إلى جميع مناطق المملكه والخليج عبر شركه زاجل وفيدكس 


عطورات مؤسسة صرخة عطر مع شراء 4 عطور تحصل على عطر من اختيارك

عطر دسكفري راقي جدآ 100 ريالفقط

عطر افنجر من افخم انواع العطور 110 ريال فقط

عطر كرستال اخر صرخه في عالم العطور 110 فقط

عطر سي اتش الفاخر 110 فقط

عطر ريفيو من ارقي انواع العطور 110 ريال فقط

عطر بنك تتش افخر انواع العطور 140 ريال فقط

عطر جلكسي افخم وارقي العطور 90 ريال فقط

عطر جلكسي نكتار الفرنسي الفاخر 140 ريال فقط

عطر وانتد الفاخر فرنسي من افخم انواع العطور 140 ريال فقط

عطورات فاخره ماركه كلايف كرستين اغلى العطور في العالم تباع في محلات هارودز في بريطانيا الزجاجه 30 مل 2500 دولار نحن نستوردها خام وتعبأ في مصنعنا 4 زجاجات فاخره 50 مل + لوشن هديه برائحه العطر الان فقط 600 ريال


مفارش ثلاثيه الأبعاد 11 قطعة فاخره 800 ريال فقط

مفارش سرير عرائس 11 قطعه فخمه لا تحبب و لا تتغير 1400 ريال فقط

بيت مفرش سرير 4 قطع ثلاثية الابعاد يدخل به مفرشك القديم وتسكيره بالسحاب القيمه 350 ريال فقط


الساعات الفخمه والماركات تقليد درجه اولى هاي كولتي سعر موحد 320 ريال فقط


1 - جوال سمسنج جلكسي اس 4 ألسعر مع التوصيل 2300 ريال فقط الون ابيض 

2 - جوال سمسنج جلكسي اس 3 السعر 1650 ريال فقط مع التوصيل الون ابيض 

3 - ايفون امريكي 5 الون يوجد ابيض ويوجد اسود السعر 2650 ريال فقط مع التوصيل 

4 - بلاك بيري كيو 5 ابيض ألسعر 1500 ريال فقط مع التوصيل 

5 - بلاك بيري كيو 10 أبيض 2400 ريال فقط مع التوصيل 

6 - جوال هواوي ابيض واي 210 السعر 450 ريال فقط مع التوصيل 

7 - جوال هواوي واي 300 شريحتين + واي فاي السعر 670 ريال فقط شامل التوصيل 

8 - جوال جلكسي سامسنج تاب شريحه + واي فاي 850 ريال فقط شامل التوصيل

خدمه التوصيل المجاني إلى جميع مناطق المملكه والخليج عبر شركه زاجل وفيدكس 

للاستفسار جوال أو واتس اب 
0557004454

للمزيد من الصور التواصل عبر واتس اب

يرجى التواصل المباشر على الرقم لعدم تواجدي في الموقع


----------

